

A closer look at Percona Server 5.6 - tdieds
http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/2013/10/08/a-closer-look-at-percona-server-5-6/

======
kbenson
I think it's worth giving a shout out to the Percona Toolkit[1] as well. It's
_awesome_.

[http://www.percona.com/doc/percona-
toolkit/2.2/](http://www.percona.com/doc/percona-toolkit/2.2/)

------
ck2
Congrats to Percona on all their hard work.

We've been using their 5.6 for a few weeks now, works great.

ps. please consider backporting the SELECT COUNT(*) improvements that were
added to innodb in mysql 5.7

------
programminggeek
Where should I use Percona Server over standard MySQL or MariaDB? It is not
obvious which server provides which benefits over the others.

~~~
leef
You should almost always use Percona over vanilla MySQL. Percona is a drop-in
replacement with some tactical fixes applied. These are usually OLTP
performance related or added visibility. Percona collaborates with quite a bit
with the Facebook mysql team which runs an insane amount of mysql servers. As
a result of lot of true operational fixes make it into Percona so you don't
have to worry about them.

MariaDB is a bit more tricky. I am not sure if they are still considered a
drop-in replacement like Percona. MariaDB forked off of MySQL 5.5 and ported
over features from mysql 5.6 and the defunct 6.0 branches. They implemented
some of those features differently than in MySQL (like GTIDs and some other
replication features). If they are still considered a drop in replacement now
I don't think they will be able to continue. By forking like they did they are
not able to keep up with the improvements and features of the hundred(s) of
mysql engineers at Oracle and I expect releases to be slow in coming from
them. I was about ready to write them off completely but Google is throwing
their weight behind MariaDB due to understandable political reasons so I hope
that will save MariaDB. In any result I think MariaDB will diverge farther and
farther from MySQL.

